# Aquamanta 1200 - air sucking



## Katherine Bain (21 May 2014)

Hi have had an aquamanta 1200 up and running smoothly for about four months. About 3 weeks ago it started getting air into the system and expelling it about every 20 seconds. I have tightened every connection, checked the O ring ( at least visibly ) and can find no source. Priming doesnt help. What have I missed???  Would be grateful for any suggestions as it sits in my office and the noise is very annoying!


----------



## James D (21 May 2014)

Have you tried tilting and rocking it to get rid of trapped air? Usually works for me.


----------



## Crossocheilus (14 Jun 2014)

I always get trapped air after a filter clean in my aquamanta 1000u but doing the above will fix that. It did start making a very loud noise the a while ago but I got a free replacement impeller from Maidenhead Aquatics and that fixed it.
Just a thought


----------



## Alje (15 Jun 2014)

Other than checking all connections and seals as you have done I don't know what to suggest. From what you describe it's an ongoing problem not just trapped air after maintenance, it's continually sucking in air from somewhere. Other than talking to staff @ Maidenhead aquatics I would strip it down, give it a good check over and clean and reinstall. Could well be an unseated/knackered O ring on the taps or filter head. One other point is just to check the water level in tank is higher than the inlet/suction pipe. Maybe try restricting outflow (such as squeezing outlet pipe with your fingers) which will create some pressure in the canister and maybe force water out of where the air is getting sucked in.
If you bought it new 4 months ago take it back to MA.
Hope this helps[DOUBLEPOST=1402820073][/DOUBLEPOST]Looking at Aquamantas website UK consumers can contact; enquiries@aquamanta.co.uk


----------



## brads (2 Jul 2014)

Hi Katherine,

I've had the same problem, I also have 2x aquamanta 1200s the problem you have is when you do the maintenance you have stretched the O ring, or lost it.

I've also contacted Maidenhead aquatics and was unable to get an O ring, you can't buy them as an accessory for Aquamanta, they don't do them, you have to buy the full inlet and outlet, so I was told buy Maiden head aquatics. 

To get to the  point it is your inlet that is sucking in the air, if the O ring is stretched or was Lost during maintenance it will not seat properly. 

What I had to do was at the top of the tube at water level take it off and just bind the top O ring grove with some "PTFT" tape, plumbers tape and that will seal it .
Regards 
Billy


----------

